# Question: Bump?



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

What does "bump" mean when it is the only word in a message?


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha! Jay my friend, welcome to the world of internet boards! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_(internet)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2006)

{bump}


----------



## govols (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll see that {bump} and raise you a {bump}


----------



## blhowes (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> I'll see that {bump} and raise you a {bump}


budda {bump}


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Haha! Jay my friend, welcome to the world of internet boards!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_(internet)



Thanks Jeff. I kinda thought that, brother, but I wanted to be sure.

I've learned a new word. Now I have to use it in a sentence. 

 This post will *bump* my thread again.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> {bump}



Thanks Rich! (Bump)
Hey, this is fun!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 9, 2006)

You couldn't actually see it but this post went to the top three times faster than normal because I performed a....


{speed bump}


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

Ouch! I just tripped and {bump}ed my head.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 9, 2006)

[Edited on 8-9-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeow! That was a B I G {bump}! Glad we're over that one!


----------

